# Flowers best suited for bees



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Try this:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfaqs.htm#planting


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

This is on your side of the pond:

https://www.rhs.org.uk/science/conservation-biodiversity/wildlife/encourage-wildlife-to-your-garden/plants-for-pollinators


----------



## SeaCucumber (Jun 5, 2014)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...-mix-(Northeastern-USA)&highlight=lawn+flower


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Bees use many different kind of flowers.
It is better if you plant them different varieties in a 
close patch. I like sainfoin and wild mustard.


----------



## ecobeeremoval (Mar 9, 2016)

Cosmos- It is one of the best flowers for bees. It grows almost 2-5 fit. It will helpful to get the groups of honey bees.
Sunflowers: It is very great choice for planting sunflower in your garden. It is available at many heights. Chose yellow color sunflowers over red, as bees attract more towards yellow flowers.
Cornflowers: It is another favorite choice for planting in your garden. It makes easier to support the honey bees for flying which is very necessary.


----------



## M&M (May 8, 2016)

http://honeylove.org/top-30-flowers-for-bees/


----------



## KI7MT (May 10, 2016)

beepro said:


> ... I like sainfoin and wild mustard.


In late March this year, I planted 5 acres (more planned for this fall) of Delaney Sainfoin from Bighorn Sainfoin Seed in Powell, WY. It came up nicely in April even though growing conditions were terrible (snow, hot & dry, followed by more snow). This is a fantastic legume for all sorts of wild life (Deer, Elk, domestic livestock) / insects, not just bees. It's also great for pasture / soil improvement.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to Bee Source, KI7MT!

Glad that you finally join us. You can also
plant the buckwheat and 45 days canola. These are
the fast blooming plants for your bees. And don't forget about
the wild mustard too. They will come back year after year.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to Bee Source, KI7MT!

Glad that you finally join us. You can also
plant the buckwheat and 45 days canola. These are
the fast blooming plants for your bees. And don't forget about
the wild mustard too. They will come back year after year.


----------

